# Breeders



## Zoe1996 (Aug 28, 2008)

This is the first time I have visited SM and I feel so fortunate for having done so. 

I have been searching for a reputable Maltese breeder near Fort Worth. I have spoken to a few and most of them are charging $2500 to $3500 for a female pet Maltese. Is it possible to purchase a quality female Maltese for less? The only breeder I have found so far who has a female Maltese for sale for less is a breeder who breeds another breed in addition to Maltese. I've learned from this site that raises a red flag. I am willing to pay for quality, but I don't want to spend upwards of $2,000 unless I absolutely have to.

Any suggestions would be helpful and appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Zoe1996 @ Aug 28 2008, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626424


> This is the first time I have visited SM and I feel so fortunate for having done so.
> 
> I have been searching for a reputable Maltese breeder near Fort Worth. I have spoken to a few and most of them are charging $2500 to $3500 for a female pet Maltese. Is it possible to purchase a quality female Maltese for less? The only breeder I have found so far who has a female Maltese for sale for less is a breeder who breeds another breed in addition to Maltese. I've learned from this site that raises a red flag. I am willing to pay for quality, but I don't want to spend upwards of $2,000 unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> ...



If you want the best as far as health and adhering to the standard, you will most likely pay 2,000 or more, especially in
the DFW area. There is a list of breeders on the AMA site
you might check out. You may have to travel some to get
the price lower. Females generally run higher than males.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Zoe1996 @ Aug 28 2008, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626424


> This is the first time I have visited SM and I feel so fortunate for having done so.
> 
> I have been searching for a reputable Maltese breeder near Fort Worth. I have spoken to a few and most of them are charging $2500 to $3500 for a female pet Maltese. Is it possible to purchase a quality female Maltese for less? The only breeder I have found so far who has a female Maltese for sale for less is a breeder who breeds another breed in addition to Maltese. I've learned from this site that raises a red flag. I am willing to pay for quality, but I don't want to spend upwards of $2,000 unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> ...



If you're willing to get a boy Rhapsody Maltese in Texas has a few available for $1500. Diamond Maltese (don't know which state) has a lovely 4.5 lb year old girl for $2000. http://www.diamondmaltese.com/available/index.htm

Cathy


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Aug 28 2008, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626469


> QUOTE (Zoe1996 @ Aug 28 2008, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626424





> This is the first time I have visited SM and I feel so fortunate for having done so.
> 
> I have been searching for a reputable Maltese breeder near Fort Worth. I have spoken to a few and most of them are charging $2500 to $3500 for a female pet Maltese. Is it possible to purchase a quality female Maltese for less? The only breeder I have found so far who has a female Maltese for sale for less is a breeder who breeds another breed in addition to Maltese. I've learned from this site that raises a red flag. I am willing to pay for quality, but I don't want to spend upwards of $2,000 unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> ...



If you're willing to get a boy Rhapsody Maltese in Texas has a few available for $1500. Diamond Maltese (don't know which state) has a lovely 4.5 lb year old girl for $2000. http://www.diamondmaltese.com/available/index.htm

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]

They are located in Orlando Florida. That little boy is a dollbaby also. :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Aug 28 2008, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626469


> QUOTE (Zoe1996 @ Aug 28 2008, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626424





> This is the first time I have visited SM and I feel so fortunate for having done so.
> 
> I have been searching for a reputable Maltese breeder near Fort Worth. I have spoken to a few and most of them are charging $2500 to $3500 for a female pet Maltese. Is it possible to purchase a quality female Maltese for less? The only breeder I have found so far who has a female Maltese for sale for less is a breeder who breeds another breed in addition to Maltese. I've learned from this site that raises a red flag. I am willing to pay for quality, but I don't want to spend upwards of $2,000 unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> ...



If you're willing to get a boy Rhapsody Maltese in Texas has a few available for $1500. Diamond Maltese (don't know which state) has a lovely 4.5 lb year old girl for $2000. http://www.diamondmaltese.com/available/index.htm

Diamond Maltese is in Orlando, FL. They have beautiful dogs, but it's not very close to Texas.

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Here are a few from that area. People known in Maltese.<a href="http://www.quicksilvermaltese.net/" target="_blank">
</a>

http://www.quicksilvermaltese.net/

http://www.riverwalkkennels.com/

http://www.lindysmaltese.com/

http://www.verandamaltese.com/

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/

http://www.pashesmaltese.com/


----------



## Zoe1996 (Aug 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Tina @ Aug 29 2008, 12:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626665


> Here are a few from that area. People known in Maltese.<a href="http://www.quicksilvermaltese.net/" target="_blank">
> </a>
> 
> http://www.quicksilvermaltese.net/
> ...



Thank you Tina. I am checking out quicksilver and riverwalk. I've already been looking at the other four. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Zoe1996 (Aug 28, 2008)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Aug 28 2008, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626545


> QUOTE (Cathy @ Aug 28 2008, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626469





> QUOTE (Zoe1996 @ Aug 28 2008, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626424





> This is the first time I have visited SM and I feel so fortunate for having done so.
> 
> I have been searching for a reputable Maltese breeder near Fort Worth. I have spoken to a few and most of them are charging $2500 to $3500 for a female pet Maltese. Is it possible to purchase a quality female Maltese for less? The only breeder I have found so far who has a female Maltese for sale for less is a breeder who breeds another breed in addition to Maltese. I've learned from this site that raises a red flag. I am willing to pay for quality, but I don't want to spend upwards of $2,000 unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> ...



If you're willing to get a boy Rhapsody Maltese in Texas has a few available for $1500. Diamond Maltese (don't know which state) has a lovely 4.5 lb year old girl for $2000. http://www.diamondmaltese.com/available/index.htm

Diamond Maltese is in Orlando, FL. They have beautiful dogs, but it's not very close to Texas.

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Zoe1996 (Aug 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Zoe1996 @ Aug 29 2008, 07:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626719


> QUOTE (revakb2 @ Aug 28 2008, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626545





> QUOTE (Cathy @ Aug 28 2008, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626469





> QUOTE (Zoe1996 @ Aug 28 2008, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626424





> This is the first time I have visited SM and I feel so fortunate for having done so.
> 
> I have been searching for a reputable Maltese breeder near Fort Worth. I have spoken to a few and most of them are charging $2500 to $3500 for a female pet Maltese. Is it possible to purchase a quality female Maltese for less? The only breeder I have found so far who has a female Maltese for sale for less is a breeder who breeds another breed in addition to Maltese. I've learned from this site that raises a red flag. I am willing to pay for quality, but I don't want to spend upwards of $2,000 unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> ...



If you're willing to get a boy Rhapsody Maltese in Texas has a few available for $1500. Diamond Maltese (don't know which state) has a lovely 4.5 lb year old girl for $2000. http://www.diamondmaltese.com/available/index.htm

Diamond Maltese is in Orlando, FL. They have beautiful dogs, but it's not very close to Texas.

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Cathy, I've checked with Rhapsody. Thank you.


----------



## Zoe1996 (Aug 28, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Aug 28 2008, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626438


> QUOTE (Zoe1996 @ Aug 28 2008, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626424





> This is the first time I have visited SM and I feel so fortunate for having done so.
> 
> I have been searching for a reputable Maltese breeder near Fort Worth. I have spoken to a few and most of them are charging $2500 to $3500 for a female pet Maltese. Is it possible to purchase a quality female Maltese for less? The only breeder I have found so far who has a female Maltese for sale for less is a breeder who breeds another breed in addition to Maltese. I've learned from this site that raises a red flag. I am willing to pay for quality, but I don't want to spend upwards of $2,000 unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> ...



If you want the best as far as health and adhering to the standard, you will most likely pay 2,000 or more, especially in
the DFW area. There is a list of breeders on the AMA site
you might check out. You may have to travel some to get
the price lower. Females generally run higher than males.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Zoe1996 (Aug 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Zoe1996 @ Aug 29 2008, 07:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626723


> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Aug 28 2008, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626438





> QUOTE (Zoe1996 @ Aug 28 2008, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626424





> This is the first time I have visited SM and I feel so fortunate for having done so.
> 
> I have been searching for a reputable Maltese breeder near Fort Worth. I have spoken to a few and most of them are charging $2500 to $3500 for a female pet Maltese. Is it possible to purchase a quality female Maltese for less? The only breeder I have found so far who has a female Maltese for sale for less is a breeder who breeds another breed in addition to Maltese. I've learned from this site that raises a red flag. I am willing to pay for quality, but I don't want to spend upwards of $2,000 unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> ...



If you want the best as far as health and adhering to the standard, you will most likely pay 2,000 or more, especially in
the DFW area. There is a list of breeders on the AMA site
you might check out. You may have to travel some to get
the price lower. Females generally run higher than males.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for your helpful info.


----------

